# Ice house ride



## skizilla (Oct 28, 2009)

Where is the ice house ride in northampton ma can anyone describe or google map link it for me.  I have heard about it for years and when people explain it i nver understand.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 1, 2009)

Intresting, I have never heard of this ride. Did you check out trail listings on CrankFire and MTBR?


----------

